
What if you got $1,000 a month, just for being alive? (2014) - fomoz
http://www.vox.com/first-person/2016/11/14/13513066/universal-basic-income-crowdfund
======
ZoeZoeBee
This article was originally posted in 2014, the author Scott Santens pretends
to take an objective look at UBI, but in reality Scott is "Writer and advocate
of basic income for all" according to his website
[http://www.scottsantens.com/](http://www.scottsantens.com/)

~~~
fomoz
My bad, corrected the title.

I don't see anything objective about that article, it looks like an opinion
piece.

------
TrevorJ
I don't think his patreon supporters would view their contributions as
altruistic donations. They expect some output.

~~~
Qwertystop
Yeah, bit odd to equate "successful Patreon" with "has a basic income." Unless
he got them all on-board ("I want to run an experiment with basic income with
the next three months of Patreon," etcetera), he doesn't have the option of
stopping his writing and having the money keep coming for very long.

